# Wanted: Sparky in Perth



## The Judge (7/1/16)

I anyone here (in Perth, NOR pref) a sparky? Or have a guy they use in Perth?

Want to get my 2.4kW element wired up properly and don't want to pay ridiculous.


----------



## checkers (28/1/16)

Hey mate, I just saw this..
I've got a sparky from my job site wiring up the deadly stuff on my braudiuno. He lives up near Joondalup I'm sure if you still needed he would be keen for a cashy


----------



## The Judge (29/1/16)

Sweet, yes. PM me his details please! Thanks


----------



## kippertaylor (22/2/16)

Don't know if you got fixed up but got a. Grade sparky mate living near you looking for some extra work right now, can get his details to you if required.


----------

